# ικανότητα βούλησης = capacity to express one's will



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2016)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Μεταφράζω ένα κείμενο για τα νομικά δικαιώματα ανθρώπων με διαφόρων ειδών νοητικές διαταραχές και εκεί εμφανίζεται ο όρος «ικανότητα βούλησης». Από ό,τι γνωρίζω, ερμηνεύεται ως ικανότητα του προσώπου να εκφράσει τη βούλησή του, η οποία και αναγνωρίζεται ως έγκυρη από το νόμο (ίσως υπεραπλουστεύω, αλλά για οικονομία χώρου :) )

Στο άρθρο 6 της Σύμβασης του Οβιέδο, όπου και περιγράφεται κάτι αντίστοιχο, ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται είναι capacity to consent*:
*
*Article 6 – Protection of persons not able to consent*
1 Subject to Articles 17 and 20 below, an intervention may only be carried out on a person who does not have the capacity to consent, for his or her direct benefit.
2 Where, according to law, a minor does not have the capacity to consent to an intervention, the intervention may only be carried out with the authorisation of his or her representative or an authority or a person or body provided for by law. ​
Στον κυρωτικό της Σύμβασης νόμο (2619/1998) ο όρος αυτός έχει μεταφραστεί ως _*αδυναμία συναίνεσης*_.

Το γερμανικό αντίστοιχο το όρου που ψάχνω είναι Steuerungsfähigkeit, το οποίο όμως στα αγγλικά μεταφράζεται accountability, δηλαδή καταλογισμός, ή capacity to control one's actions.

Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο του τίτλου για να αποδώσω την *ικανότητα βούλησης*, ή είναι καλύτερα να καταφύγω σε δανεισμό και να πω _*capacity to express one's will*_;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Το γερμανικό αντίστοιχο το όρου που ψάχνω είναι Steuerungsfähigkeit, το οποίο όμως στα αγγλικά μεταφράζεται accountability, δηλαδή καταλογισμός, ή capacity to control one's actions.



Γκούτεν Μόργκεν!

Προσωρινή και επιμέρους παρέμβαση για να σημειώσω ότι η αντιστοιχία που αναφέρεις με τα γερμανικά δεν φαίνεται 100% ακριβής (το είδα κι εγώ στα λεξικά). Στο αντίστοιχο γερμανικό κείμενο του Οβιέδο, χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος Einwilligungsunfähigkeit και einwilligungsunfähig, δηλαδή «ανικανότητα συμφωνίας» (ή «αδυναμία συναίνεσης», αν προτιμάτε). Προφανώς υπάρχουν νομικά θέματα στην επιλογή όρων όπως αδυναμία ή ανικανότητα και δεν θα προσπαθήσω καν να προχωρήσω στη συζήτηση αυτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2016)

Επί της ουσίας και καθαρά γλωσσικά και μόνο, μου φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _ικανότητα βούλησης_ και _αδυναμία συναίνεσης_ (το πρώτο μοιάζει πολύ πιο γενικό). Αν δεν πρόκειται για καθιερωμένη ορολογία, ίσως είναι ασφαλέστερο να πας στον δανεισμό του _capacity to express one's will_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2016)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα εξυπηρετούσε το *volitional capacity*. Ψάξε το λίγο.

https://books.google.gr/books?id=eE1VBQAAQBAJ&pg=PA664


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μου κάνει αυτό. Στις περισσότερες αγγλόφωνες πηγές παρουσιάζεται σε σχέση με εγκλήματα που διαπράττονται από ψυχικά ασθενείς και την απουσία καταλογισμού σε περίπτωση που ο παραβάτης δεν είναι σε θέση να ελέγξει τις παρορμήσεις του.
Προς το παρόν προσανατολίζομαι προς τη λύση του Ντοκ.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 11, 2016)

.....
Ίσως αξίζει να ρίξεις μια ματιά στη _decisional capacity_.

*Decisional capacity* can be defined as the ability of health care subjects to make their own health care decisions. Questions of 'capacity' sometimes extend to other contexts, such as capacity to stand trial in a court of law, and the ability to make decisions that relate to personal care and finances.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2016)

Αυτό θα ήταν μια καλή λύση αν δεν είχα στο ίδιο κείμενο και το «ικανότητα λήψης αποφάσεων» :)


----------



## pontios (Apr 12, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό θα ήταν μια καλή λύση αν δεν είχα στο ίδιο κείμενο και το «ικανότητα λήψης αποφάσεων» :)



I'm just guessing here.:)

Maybe .. _ικανότητα λήψης αποφάσεων_ = _decisional capacity_?

Where decisional capacity is defined as the ability of health care subjects to make their own health care decisions. Questions of 'capacity' sometimes extend to other contexts, such as capacity to stand trial in a court of law, and the ability to make decisions that relate to personal care and finances. Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy.

and _ικανότητα βούλησης_ = _capacity to decide for oneself_ (legally) ... and _capacity to consent_ (only) in special instances - such as in interventions (by authorities - where it's been deemed that the individual does not have the _capacity to consent_ to medical treatments, etc, that would be to his or her direct benefit)? 

In other words, _capacity to consent_ may be a subset of ...ικανότητα βούλησης/capacity to decide for oneself (legally)?


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> είναι ασφαλέστερο να πας στον δανεισμό του _capacity to express one's will_.



Αυτό αποκλείεται να παρεξηγηθεί. Καλημέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2016)

pontios said:


> Maybe .. _ικανότητα λήψης αποφάσεων_ = _decisional capacity_?


Αυτό ειπα κι εγώ :)


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 12, 2016)

Πρότεινα το _decisional capacity_ μήπως και το λύναμε το πρόβλημα γρήγορα και διακριτικά (κάτι ήξερε ο Δόκτορας όταν έλεγε «δεν θα προσπαθήσω καν να προχωρήσω στη συζήτηση αυτή»).
Αν θέλετε, ρίξτε μια ματιά και στο _capacity to will_.


----------



## pontios (Apr 13, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό ειπα κι εγώ :)



OK.
Το μυαλό μου θα ήταν αλλού - αυτό συμβαίνει όταν κάνω συναλλαγές (forex) όλη ημέρα - ή για ώρες χωρίς διάλειμμα.

(και τώρα πρόσεξα κάτι άλλο - ο dominotheory με την πρόταση του για το decisional capacity είχε ήδη παραθέσει #6 το ίδιο απόσπασμα που ανάρτησα και εγώ #8).


----------



## cougr (Apr 14, 2016)

Pal, a term which bears consideration as a possible translation is "volitional faculty" (often expressed in the plural, i.e, "volitional faculties").


----------



## Palavra (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you! I know I risk sounding ungrateful, but the problem here is that "ικανότητα" in Greek is probably used in the legal sense, in the same manner as "legal capacity" (i.e. "capacity to contract"). This means that persons with mental disorders are not actually unable to express their will, but the law does not recognise such expression as valid (see article 131 of the Greek Civil Code).


----------



## pontios (Apr 15, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Thank you! I know I risk sounding ungrateful, but the problem here is that "ικανότητα" in Greek is probably used in the legal sense, in the same manner as "legal capacity" (i.e. "capacity to contract"). This means that persons with mental disorders are not actually unable to express their will, but the law does not recognise such expression as valid (see article 131 of the Greek Civil Code).



Then from what you're saying, maybe it's more to do with the exercising of one's will (rather than its expression)?

capacity to exercise one's will?

Legally/mentally competent people can not only express their will - they can exercise it. Therein lies the difference.
...(apologies if I'm on the wrong track).


----------

